# Dependent visa for wife



## Ashi (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
I am an Indian who has recently moved to Malaysia. I work as an engineer. I have brought my wife along on social visit. I would like to apply for a dependent visa for my wife before the term of the visit expires. Could you please tell me the procedure for this, how long will it take and the cost involved? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Menno (Aug 15, 2012)

Get in contact with a good agent


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

I also want to suggest you find a good agent. They will work it out for you. The process will take time around 1 month. But still, it depends on the authority.

Or you can ask HR officer to help you gather more information from Immigration Office. Please check imi.gov.my


----------



## Ashi (Sep 28, 2012)

eryepe said:


> I also want to suggest you find a good agent. They will work it out for you. The process will take time around 1 month. But still, it depends on the authority.
> 
> Or you can ask HR officer to help you gather more information from Immigration Office. Please check imi.gov.my


Thanks for the reply. I had gone through this site and the charges specified there. I also got in touch with a few agents. They are actually quoting very huge amounts whereas the fee mentioned in the govt site is much less. Could you suggest me a good agent please?


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

Ashi said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had gone through this site and the charges specified there. I also got in touch with a few agents. They are actually quoting very huge amounts whereas the fee mentioned in the govt site is much less. Could you suggest me a good agent please?


Well, actually if you have time and willing to go to immigration office, you can do it yourself. Just ask them the procedure and then follow it. I'm pretty sure it's easy.


----------

